# Sls



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had a few people new to the hobby ask me at shows and local meeetings what SLS, aka Spiny Leg Syndrome, looks like and what to do when your froglet has it. Below are pictures of an Orange Lamasi that just morphed out for me while I was away in Peru and decided not to let his death be a complete waste. Also I have attached a great link on how to Euthanasi your dart frog that Ed posted in another thread.


























Caudata Culture Articles - Euthanasia


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Spindly Leg Syndrom.... or if you are an old old hand in the hobby it is also called match stick legs... 

There is a review of SLS (with pictures) in issue 2 of the Leaf Litter Magazine available to those who join TWI or purchasable individually by those who do not wish to join at this time. See Leaf Litter | Tree Walkers International 

Ed


----------

